# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  New Documentary: "Died Suddenly".  Very good.

## merkelstan

Matthew Skow and Nicholas Stumphauzer made a new, very good documentary called "Died Suddenly". 

*World Premiere: Died Suddenly*
https://rumble.com/v1wac7i-world-pre...-suddenly.html



...
Notes: I cannot add tags: covid, vaccination

----------


## donnay

Warning...very graphic.

*DIED SUDDENLY (THE DOCUMENTARY FROM STEW PETERS THATLL RESULT IN NUREMBERG TRIALS)*
https://philosophers-stone.info/2022...emberg-trials/

----------


## Anti Globalist

Until I see the majority of the world's population protesting to have another Nuremburg Trial, I'll start having faith in humanity.

----------


## osan

Could They _All_ Be Lying?

If not, this is all very dark and dangerous.

https://rumble.com/v1wac7i-world-pre...-suddenly.html

----------


## Anti Federalist

https://twitter.com/RossFeinstein/st...67876251459585

----------


## Anti Federalist

*TikTok Star Dies ‘Unexpectedly’ at 21 Years Old: ‘Truly an Incredible Person’*

meghaminnd
It is with heavy hearts we announce the light of our life, our kind, caring, and beautiful daughter, Megha Thakur, suddenly and unexpectedly passed away on November 24, 2022 in the early morning hours.

Megha was a confident and independent young woman. She will be dearly missed. She loved her fans and would have wanted you to know of her passing. At this time, we request your blessings for Megha. Your thoughts and prayers will be with her in her onward journey

- Megha's loving parents

----------


## Anti Federalist

Do we have a "Died Unexpectedly" thread just for posts of victims?

----------


## cjm

Joe Mercola's write-up, I bolded a couple highlights.

https://articles.mercola.com/sites/a...-premiere.aspx




> Story at-a-glance
> 
>     The unprecedented epidemic of sudden death coincides with the rollout of the experimental gene therapies falsely and fraudulently marketed as vaccines against COVID-19    The Stew Peters Network documentary, Died Suddenly, dissects this frightening trend and digs into the ideology that has shaped the geopolitical landscape for decades, a worldview that says there are too many people in the world, and that population control are necessary for mankinds survival    Embalmers around the world are finding mysterious, never before seen fibrous clots in the circulatory systems of COVID-jabbed individuals who die. These fibrous structures only started occurring after the rollout of the COVID shots    In addition to increasing the death rate, the COVID shots are also lowering birth rates. Infertility in men and women is up. Miscarriages, premature births, birth defects and neonatal deaths have all massively increased, and live births have decreased. Most countries report birth rate decreases between 10% and 15%, but in Australia, the birth rate has declined by a shocking 72%    Not all feedback on the film has been favorable. Among critics are Dr. Robert Malone, who has pointed out problems with the film
> 
> 
> Those paying attention to obituaries over the past two years will have noticed an alarming trend. People of all ages, many of whom had no underlying health conditions, have "died suddenly," sometimes in their sleep, sometimes while playing sports, sometimes while going about their everyday business.
> 
> Without warning, their hearts failed and they dropped dead. Or they suffered sudden multiorgan failure. Or a massive blood clot. Or "unknown causes." It's an unprecedented epidemic of "sudden death," and it coincides with the rollout of experimental gene therapies falsely and fraudulently marketed as vaccines against COVID-19.
> 
> ...

----------


## pcosmar

> Do we have a "Died Unexpectedly" thread just for posts of victims?


Nope,,but this,

https://vaccinedeaths.com/2021-12-16...-vaccines.html

https://www.openvaers.com/covid-data/mortality

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## A Son of Liberty

https://rumble.com/v1xxrme-diagnosin...rt-malone.html

Sorry, not sure how to do the Rumble embed... 

Dr. Robert Malone's thoughts on Died Suddenly, on Clint Russell's Liberty Lockdown podcast, which I'd recommend to everyone here.  Dr. Malone's comments begin around 46:20.

----------


## merkelstan



----------


## Intrepid

> Not likely.
> 
> Human morality, as lead by the "west" at Nürnberg, is mostly gone now.
> 
> Humanity has. been the target of the greatest bait and switch scam of all time, to date.  What was it?  Glad you asked.  This bull$#@! began long ago, the moment certain elements of basic morality game up for debate. There is nothing wrong with questioning for the purposes of confirmation, reconfirmation, and learning by new generations that which the old took as givens.  But that was not the purpose of the introduction in this case.  We were being mentally primed for a quantum alteration of well established moral principles.  Here I do not refer to Christian-specific minutiae such as the grotesque and IMO functionally evil restrictions of the sexual urge, for example, which if we are to be kindest, were the products of people who had nothing creatively better by which to curb the known hazards of being sexually freed in a world where some men took liberties with the livestock.  Here I speak of the broadest principles that only Christianity brought to the civilized world, which has been most sufficiently and correctly summarized in the Golden Rule:  Live, let live... which at it's deepest level tells us not to be hypocrites, the single worst element of human corruption and the central pillar of _all_ criminality.
> 
> Rightly or wrongly, the notions of Malthus took root in the minds of some in power, prompting them to begin the push toward what today we call "globalism".  This is observably true not only historically, but through the admission of the globalists who now freely identify as such and who openly forward their beliefs that the world is overpopulated, which perhaps may even be true.  Where they may have failed, and this turns wholly upon the basic assumptions one accepts as essential in the matter in question, is the choice to engage in a cull of their own kind, having convinced themselves of their own moral superiority; their fitness to survive; that the rest of us are indeed nothing better than Kissinger's "useless eaters".
> 
> During the 1950s was when the campaign began in earnest, having structured American sub/urban life in such a way as to leave open the door for gross alterations in the basic moral world views of the upcoming generation, the so-called "baby boomers".  Consider, for example, the utterly vapid nature of the American "high school" environment.  High school in America is perhaps the single most utterly ridiculous institution imaginable, after those of the manifold professional sports.  The idiocy of it should stagger the mind of anyone taking the time and meager effort to consider it in sufficiently noiseless terms.  It is simply mind-numbing when stripped naked as a buck before the mind's eye.
> ...


Too many words.

----------


## osan

> Too many words.


Did someone force you to read it?  Asking for a friend.

----------


## merkelstan



----------


## Marenco

> Too many words.

----------

